# I want to learn...



## Doodle Bug (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd like to learn Hebrew, Greek and Latin and teach them to my son. I'd like to start with Hebrew. Can anyone suggest a program? Especially a simple one if there is such a creature. Thank You
Becky


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2004)

Becky,
I just wanted to pass along a link that you might find interesting.

I don't know Greek or Hebrew (still working on English), but when I was looking at some Hebrew text last week I got curious about the basic structure of Hebrew, whether it was based on an alphabet or if it was more like Chinese or something. I did a search for Hebrew alphabet and found a program called [u:7f3d33f360]At Home with Hebrew[/u:7f3d33f360], which looked like an interesting way to get started learning Hebrew to an elementary level. It has an interesting demo that you might want to check out. Others on the forum who know Hebrew may be more familiar with the program and can comment on its usefulness.

Bob


----------



## exscentric (Mar 6, 2004)

Moody Bible Inst. has online and extension courses, you might email them and ask.

http://www.moody.edu/

Also there used to be a teach yourself hebrew course years ago, you might call a chrisitan book store and see if it is still available.

Also, do you have any Bible schools/colleges nearby that you could take a class?


----------



## Doodle Bug (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank You!


----------



## Doodle Bug (Mar 7, 2004)

User Error! lol

uzzled:

[Edited on 3-8-2004 by Doodle Bug]


----------

